# Trust in this and try it



## louisedge123 (Jun 17, 2012)

You have to trust in yourself for any of this to work.

*Don't *try and rid yourself of DP/DR.

*Don't* try and rid yourself of anxiety.

*Don't *try and get rid of intruding thoughts.

*Don't *avoid anxiety.

*Don't *be afraid of anxiety.

*JUST don't do anything !*

let go of your tension and *coast*.

give it a bit and see how you feel.


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

What is the net result: recovery or just a coping mechanism?


----------



## louisedge123 (Jun 17, 2012)

recovery.

coping = recovery.

do all the things you know are beneficial *on top of this *like exercise etc.

and you will start to notice all your symptoms improving.

it is only you fear of these symptoms that keeps it alive. That is the first part not trying to rid yourself of DP/DR because by trying to get rid of it you are adding stress and fear to it which maintains the feeling.

accept what ever happens.

it is only fuckin TEMPORARY


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

2 years hear pal. Not exactly temporary


----------



## mipmunk40 (Nov 13, 2012)

yes 2 years isn't exactly temporary, I have had it 3 months now, it seems the way to beat it is totally re-focus/distraction, but that is so bloody difficult, I have tried it, trying to get on with your life and forgetting you have DP, seems to be the way out. But it is the hardest thing in the world when you feel alien/unlike a person, how the hell did you get up in the morning and forget you have it???


----------



## InfantileAdult (Feb 1, 2011)

Whether or not I focus on my DP, it's always there. Not temporary for me dude, it's been almost 4 years.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

mipmunk40 said:


> yes 2 years isn't exactly temporary, I have had it 3 months now, it seems the way to beat it is totally re-focus/distraction, but that is so bloody difficult, I have tried it, trying to get on with your life and forgetting you have DP, seems to be the way out. But it is the hardest thing in the world when you feel alien/unlike a person, how the hell did you get up in the morning and forget you have it???


For me personally, I was convinced that I had become enlightened or something for about 6 months, so didn't seek any treatment. I thought I was experiencing a 'dark night of the soul' that would eventually pass as I continued my 'spiritual journey'. Eventually (after distracting myself constantly) I realized that it wasn't working and that I needed to get help.

Bottom line is that distraction makes you feel better temporarily, but even when I was distracted I still had massive problems socializing and still felt like I was in fight/flight mode.

Hopefully the key to ending DP/DR is in what Fearless and Susto are advocating!


----------



## AussiePheonix (Dec 5, 2012)

What are fearless and susto advocating exactly?


----------



## Midnight (Jul 16, 2011)

well it's all over the forum atm, read fearless's blog if you want


----------



## louisedge123 (Jun 17, 2012)

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/32643-simple-rule-full-recovery/page__hl__%2Bsimple+%2Brule

http://panicend.com/de.html

all of these same sort of thing as i am saying


----------



## louisedge123 (Jun 17, 2012)

InfantileAdult said:


> Whether or not I focus on my DP, it's always there. Not temporary for me dude, it's been almost 4 years.


i see this in writing under what you wrote

"I'm scared. I can't make it go away"

that is the reason you are still feeling like this. end of.


----------



## gasspanicc (Mar 21, 2012)

this is technically correct, its get you the fuck out of your head and living seriously just fucking stop analyzing everything stfu with the bitching and just live your life and youll have moments of clarity trust me, this state is not eternal, even daily.


----------



## louisedge123 (Jun 17, 2012)

gasspanicc said:


> this is technically correct, its get you the fuck out of your head and living seriously just fucking stop analyzing everything stfu with the bitching and just live your life and youll have moments of clarity trust me, this state is not eternal, even daily.


YOU ARE more THAN correct.

thank you .

you are so right.


----------



## louisedge123 (Jun 17, 2012)

i actually feel bad for you, because you think it is a coping strategy, you can stay in your little gloomy hole of fear as long as you want.

when really this is what you have to do,,,,beat not... only dp/dr ......but ANXIETY.

the bottom line of an anxiety disorder.......fearing the fear.....fearing anxiety

so feel that fuckin adrenalin when it comes and shut up.


----------



## DarkMatter (Nov 18, 2011)

You do nothing and then start to process your emotions again. Let yourself feel, even if your at your lowest point, fell it and you will come back up. Stop having the fear of falling too hard.


----------

